# 2005 Six13 R5000 Deal



## GaryP1007 (Jun 26, 2006)

Recently I purchased a CAAD8 R5000. After riding the Syanpse Carbon 2 as a demo for 10 days I found the R5000 to be very rough and it just beat me up. My LBS has been great and offered me a leftover 2005 Six13 R5000 to ride for a few days to see if I liked it. What a difference! The Six13 has the stiffness of the CAAD8 but not the same "give" when going up a hill. It is much softer over the road than the CAAD8 R5000. 

So, my question is this: Any reason to pass on a 2005 Six13 DuraAce for $3200? If I dont get the Six13 I will get the Synapse Carbon 2. 

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## UpHillCrawler (Jul 14, 2004)

*2005 Six13*

You probably already know this but the 2005 frame is different than the 2006 because it has the carbon seat tube and I also heard that the head tube area has been built up a little. Besides that I think the main difference is the component group. If you're not a big and aggressive guy I'm not sure it would make much difference. I have seen the 2005 Six13 DuraAce for $3000 OTD and for that price it's a screaming deal. 

I also rode the R5000, the Synapse and the Six13 and had the same conclusion. I even had a chance to ride the System Six, and although it's a fun bike there was something about the Six13 that I just preferred. I just picked up my Six13 today (2006 Team 2 but my LBS let me upgrade the wheels to Ksyrium SL's and the bars to the K-Wings plus a couple of other things) and did the first 30 mile ride. Very impressed and very happy. 

Best of luck with your purchase!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Gary,

That is not a bad price for a 2005 version Six13 if you don't mind a two years old model, I just bought a 2006 team frame and built up with Campy Record and really enjoy the ride on the six13 vs my old Caad 7. the major complain on the early version is the seattube being flex and that is why Cannondale went back to alum tube instead of carbon. Or you can wait and spend the money on the Systems Six.


----------



## GaryP1007 (Jun 26, 2006)

This bike has Durace wheels. Any opinions?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Dura-Ace wheels is OK is not top of the line.


----------



## GaryP1007 (Jun 26, 2006)

What would you suggest instead?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Gary,

Ask the shop if they are willing to swap out the wheel set to Mavic ?


----------



## GaryP1007 (Jun 26, 2006)

Picking up the bike tonight. Compared it to the Synapse C2....liked them both, but liked the stiffness of the Six13 better and the DuraAce. Thanks to everyone that responded.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Gary,

Did you get the Mavic wheels ? Please post some pictures.


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

This is a great thread since I have not been able to find a Synapse, Six13 (team or pro) and/or System Six in stock in my size anywhere. I loved the ride of the Synapse Carbon 1 & 2, but don't love the paint scheme's. Petty huh? But that amount of hard earned money, I want my bike to give me a major woody you know? ...I think the Six13 looks awesome, as does the System Six, although I have yet to see a System Six in stock anywhere yet.

Has anyone compared the ride quality of a System Six to a Six13 Team? Thanks!
Gary


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Do a search on a forum I believed other members had compared Six13 vs System Six.


----------



## GaryP1007 (Jun 26, 2006)

Really liked the ride of the C2. No losers in this decision, all very comfortable bikes. As said before I liked the stiffness of the Six13 over the C2....but I could have been very happy with the C2 as well.


----------



## Hammerli (Jul 27, 2006)

zamboni said:


> Dura-Ace wheels is OK is not top of the line.


I'd disagree. I'd prefer the DA over Mavics, but I'm admittedly not a Mavic fan, as I've had nothing but problems with them. I'll be the first to admit they (Mavic) have the best marketing of any wheel, I just think they fall short on execution.


----------

